# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Em không đến Hà Nội nữa đâu!!!

## duongtieu

*Liệu người Tràng An có thật sự thanh lịch? Liệu bao nhiêu phần trăm những người đã 1 lần đến Hà Nội muốn quay lại lần nữa? Nghe những hành động đầy tính “văn minh”, “hiếu khách” mà bạn tôi vừa được nếm trải, hai câu hỏi này cứ vẩn vơ trong đầu tôi những ngày đầu tuần.*

 Đó là tuyên bố xanh rờn của Thiên Hương - một người bạn của tôi trước khi em qua cửa an ninh vào phía trong của sân bay Nội Bài. Chuyến bay đã cất cánh. Tôi đứng lặng ở sân bay ít phút rồi mới lên xe về nhà. Đây là câu nói và những câu chuyện chua chát mà tôi, một người Hà Nội, phải chứng kiến mới hôm Chủ nhật vừa rồi.

Thiên Hương là dân Sài Gòn. Em có việc đi công tác Hải Phòng. Thế là mua vé máy bay qua thăm Hà Nội, khám phá Thủ đô trước khi đi công tác. Và theo kế hoạch, em quay lại thăm Hà Nội trước khi bay về TP HCM tối chủ nhật.

*Taxi từ Đại Cồ Việt đến Bờ Hồ hết 800.000 đồng*


Cú bất bình đầu tiên của em là chuyến tắc xi từ Đại Cồ Việt tham quan Hà Nội về đến hồ Hoàn Kiếm trị giá 800,000. Tôi nghe con số xong và giật mình. Và chính vì sự giật mình này mà Thiên Hương phải trả một món tiền lớn đến mức em không thể tưởng tượng được. Tôi nghe cứ ngỡ là bịa, là tiếu lâm. Em nói rằng quãng đường như vậy, tham quan như vậy, nếu ở Sài Gòn chắc trả không đến 200.000. Tôi thắc mắc tại sao em không ghi biển xe, hãng taxi lại để tôi kiện giúp, hay ít nhất cũng phải cảnh báo những người khác. Thiên Hương cho biết, lúc xuống bực mình quá không thèm làm gì nữa. Tranh cãi với lái xe không được vì có công tơ đàng hoàng mà. Thân gái một mình ở tận nơi xa, làm sao bây giờ. Mà sau này em hiểu, đó là taxi dù, taxi tự chế. Công tơ mét chạy kiểu ngựa phi. Cũng có thể do em mải nói chuyện và ngắm cảnh, anh lái xe yêu quý giọng Sài Gòn êm dịu của em đã chỉnh cho đồng hồ tính tiền chạy theo tốc độ số tiền anh ta muốn có trong thời gian ngắn nhất.

*Vừa ăn vừa nghe chửi*

Chuyện thứ 2 là bữa bún chả em được thưởng thức ở Ngô Sỹ Liên. Nghe quảng bá  nhiều rằng ra Hà Nội phải thưởng thức bún chả Hà Nội. Thế là em mò đến.


Thiên Hương cho biết, bún chả khá ngon, có mùi vị khác hẳn so với Sài Gòn. Tuy nhiên vừa ăn em vừa nghe chửi. Chủ quán chửi tất cả mọi người, trong tất cả các khâu, từ lúc khách xếp xe máy, gọi đồ ăn, ăn, đến trước khi về. Chủ quán và những người phục vụ có khuôn mặt rất khó chịu, nói ra toàn những lời thô tục, thiếu văn hóa. Thiên Hương cho biết, cố lắm em mới ăn hết bát bún vì cảm giác khó chịu. Nghe nói nhiều về phở quát, bún chửi, … nay em mới được mục sở thị. Cạch đến già. Mặt Thiên Hương vẫn như đầy tức giận khi kể lại.

*Đi xe ôm từ ga Hà Nội sang ga Gia Lâm hết 500.000 đồng*

Vì phải đi Hải Phòng công tác mà kế hoạch là đi tàu hỏa. Vậy là em ra ga Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên chuyến tàu lại xuất phát từ ga Gia Lâm. Thế là em vui vẻ lên xe ôm. Bác xe ôm tự giới thiệu rằng mình là dân Hà Nội 3 đời, rằng Hà Nội ngàn năm văn hiến có rất nhiều điểm thú vị, rằng bác khuyên em nên tham quan và khám phá Thủ đô xanh, sạch, đẹp. Tuy nhiên khi xuống đến nơi em đã bị bác “xin đẹp” 500.000 đồng. Em chết điếng người và tranh luận với bác ta về sự phi lý này nhưng không được. Thiên Hương cho biết, trong TP HCM, thường lái xe ôm khá biết điều và không bao giờ có chuyện chặt chém “thảm hại” đến vậy.


Tôi đón Thiên Hương về nhà mình ăn trưa và quyết định tình nguyện làm hướng dẫn viên du lịch để cho em tham quan Hà Nội trước khi em bay về Sài Gòn. Bữa trưa của chúng tôi có mặt thêm 1 học trò của tôi, cũng dân từ TP HCM đích thực. Nghe câu chuyện của Thiên Hương, Liêm kể thêm rằng, chính em bị thủng xăm xe máy lúc gần 12h đêm đã phải thay 1 cái xăm mới với giá 100.000 đồng. Nửa đêm dắt xe đi đâu! Hơn nữa nghe giọng miền nam lớ ngớ người thợ sửa xe tranh thủ chặt chém kiếm tiền bỏ túi, mặc cho “nạn nhân” sống chết kệ bay.

Thiên Hương kể cho chúng tôi nghe và cũng như tự nói với lòng mình về sự mất cảm tình với những gì em nhìn thấy, chứng kiến và “bị trận” trong chuyến ra Hà Nội lần này. Đành rằng ở đâu cũng có người tốt kẻ xấu. Tuy nhiên những gì em kể lại mà tôi thấy xót lòng. Dù sao tôi cũng là người Hà Nội, đã sống ở Hà Nội cả mấy chục năm nay...

Sau này tôi cũng có dịp dẫn em đi tham quan Hà Nội và có vẻ như 1 phần của sự “chán người Hà Nội” của em đã bớt đi. Bây giờ em vẫn nói với mẹ mình rằng nhất định em sẽ đưa mẹ ra Hà Nội để gặp bằng được những người Hà Nội tử tế!

Liệu người Tràng An có thật sự thanh lịch? Liệu bao nhiêu phần trăm những người đã 1 lần đến Hà Nội muốn quay lại thủ đô lần thứ hai? Hai câu hỏi cứ vẩn vơ trong đầu tôi những ngày đầu tuần.

----------


## mubaohiem

hơ hơ, mình có gặp tình cảnh này bao h đâu nhỉ?

----------


## matong

ặc, gặp gà rồi

----------

